# Tim Grounds



## brent weyer (Mar 31, 2003)

What do you guys think of Tim Grounds snow grounder cd. Im going to give it a try hope it works.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Proceed with caution!

People say it sounds like a flock of Seagulls. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Blake, I love flock of seagulls, My favorite song is "I Ran"

And I raaaaan.... I ran so far away.. just to get away!! 

oooohhh, I bet you meant the bird, my bad! :lol: :lol:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah but do you have the hair to go with the song.....thats the true test of a fan!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

No sorry, I'm just trying to hang on to the little bit of hair I have left clingin to my head! Damn genetics!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those seagulls decoyed liked champs when we used that cd....limited out. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i dont know how many gulls i have drawn on in the corner of my eye while half asleep. somedays i feel like dropping them for confusing me.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Try Snow Talker cds by performance calls.

Also the funniest thing I saw was when I first started spring hunting snows and my partner and I watched two guys put a sneak on 40 or 50 seagulls for about 20-30 minutes. When they made it down to the cattail edge of the pothole they jumped up and one started shooting and the other let the explicitives go!!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice! Sneaking gulls! ROFL!!! :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

dont buy it.

hear bad reports from it all over the net


----------

